# referrals



## piloya

Hello,
in one's public profile, one can read "referrals:  ", some have "0" but I have a "1". what does it mean?


----------



## belén

When somebody registers, they have an option to write down the name of a user that may have referred them to the Forums. That's what the number means.

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## Benjy

piloya said:
			
		

> Hello,
> in one's public profile, one can read "referrals:  ", some have "0" but I have a "1". what does it mean?


its the number of people who have been referred to this site by the said member.

sometimes the search funtion can be useful........................................
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1658&highlight=referrals
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=9282&highlight=referrals
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14591&highlight=referrals
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5534&highlight=referrals


----------



## piloya

Benjy said:
			
		

> its the number of people who have been referred to this site by the said member.
> 
> sometimes the search funtion can be useful........................................
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1658&highlight=referrals
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=9282&highlight=referrals
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14591&highlight=referrals
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5534&highlight=referrals


 
oops Benjy,
sorry, I need to get used to using all the forum tools before placing a question. I'm learning......


----------



## cuchuflete

piloya said:
			
		

> oops Benjy,
> sorry, I need to get used to using all the forum tools before placing a question. I'm learning......



Hola Piloya,

Fear not, you have discovered two of the most useful tools already:
La Be and Benjy!!

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Phryne

Benjy said:
			
		

> its the number of people who have been referred to this site by the said member.
> 
> sometimes the search funtion can be useful........................................
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1658&highlight=referrals
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=9282&highlight=referrals
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14591&highlight=referrals
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5534&highlight=referrals



According to some of these messages, there is something called "reputation", but I can't see it anywhere in the site. Does it still exist? 

Thanx


----------



## Benjy

Phryne said:
			
		

> According to some of these messages, there is something called "reputation", but I can't see it anywhere in the site. Does it still exist?
> 
> Thanx



nope. it was disabled because certain poeple couldn't behave


----------



## Phryne

Benjy said:
			
		

> nope. it was disabled because certain poeple couldn't behave



Thank you!


----------

